# Temperate or Tropical Springtails?



## KC3 (Sep 12, 2012)

So I'm seeding a new 26g for some thumbnails and was wondering if anyone could link me too some info or give thoughts on what the best springtail cultures for thumbs are? Which would produce pretty fast and actually reproduce fairly well in a tank? I've seen temperate, Tropical, and Tropical Pink Springtails which are supposedly larger.
Thanks


----------



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

From what I know tropical like the warmer temperatures allowing them to breed in the tanks where as temperate doesn't like the warmer temps as much and it's not likely they will reproduce in the tanks


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Pacblu202 said:


> From what I know tropical like the warmer temperatures allowing them to breed in the tanks where as temperate doesn't like the warmer temps as much and it's not likely they will reproduce in the tanks


I agree with your statement, as that is what is normally "taught" but i personally have not noticed a difference in production between the two. I think either would do fine.

I have heard that pinks do reproduce quicker tho once they get going.


Why not add all 3, and whichever outproduces the others and overtakes the tank is your winner.


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

In my experience the tropical and pinks reproduce the quickest. The pinks are slightly larger, and do not "jump" as much. Like someone else mentioned though, wouldnt hurt to add 2 or 3 types, typically all of my tanks get seeded with at least two, sometimes three for four types.


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

As stated put them all in, it wont hurt...


----------



## Steverd (Sep 4, 2011)

Agree, I culture and use both types. 
Frogs love them both, nice little snack.


----------

